# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Box Addon Aka Android eMMC Explorer released [Forensic Tool]

## mohamed73

EasyJTAG Box Addon Aka Android eMMC Explorer [Forensic Tool]  100% *FREE* for every EasyJTAG customer No need to buy any volcanic stones  *What is Android Explorer ?*  Android Explorer are tool for browsing Android filesystem (EXT4) from eMMC Dump
or from directly connected eMMC Card or phone PCB!   *What a general usage of this tool ?*  Android Explorer allow you to extract some imortant data without dumping full image
like a user photos or contacts2.db file. You can extract any other important data
or simple explore android filesystem structure.  *Why we need that - we have Ubuntu and VMware or MOORC adapter ?*  If you have enough free time to do read 8/16/32/64Gb from eMMC - you can waste it.  *How I can get it ?*  Just Download EasyJTAG Installer 2.0.0.0 or newer.      *Suppoted functions:*  * ISP connection or full dump browsingSupport EXT2 , EXT3 , EXT4Extraction single files or group of filesSupport GPT disk partitioning ( Samsung Method)Support MBR disk partitioning ( HTC Method)*    *In next updates:*  Support of NVIDIA / TEGRA / Mediatek partitioning.Encryption and ACL support for EXT4.Direct Export Contacts all logs etc in CSV,XLS file.Recovery Deleted / Corrupted data from EXt4 Journal.  
Video الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kornsd65

thnx

----------

